
We’re building a product and sharing everything we learn - rizzke
https://medium.com/@tamas_19368/behind-the-scenes-this-is-how-were-building-a-product-%EF%B8%8F-e95511c17381
======
rizzke
The link might be broken, here is the working one:
[https://medium.com/@torok_tomi/behind-the-scenes-this-is-
how...](https://medium.com/@torok_tomi/behind-the-scenes-this-is-how-were-
building-a-product-%EF%B8%8F-cbf841cb440d)

